# FPS Begrenzung unter Steam bei AMD Karten?



## Murdoch (1. November 2015)

Servus Leute, 

konnte bei obigem Thema leider noch keinen Erfolg erzielen.

Grund meiner Suche nach einer wirksamen FPS Begrenzung ist das Spiel "Dead Space". 
Dieses ist auf dem Gebiet leider etwas Buggi. 

Die interne FPS Begrenzung mit Vsync geht gar nicht. Man hat hier nur 30 FPS und einen Mouse Lag der alle Skalen sprengt. 

Wnen ich in CCC die Einstellung VSync "immer an" wähle tut dies rein gar nix im Spiel. Ich habe weiterhin um die 500 FPS. 
Diese machen keinen Sinn, kosten mehr Energier und lassen die Spulen singen. 

Hat einer ne Idee? Die Tools die im Internet angepriesen werden sind schon alle uralt und teilweise nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

Afterburner?
Fps-Limiter in den neuen Versionen von MSI Afterburner und EVGA Precision


----------



## Murdoch (1. November 2015)

Wo seien?


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im RTSS, den Du hoffentlich mitinstalliert hast


----------



## Murdoch (1. November 2015)

Oh, alles klar. 
Ich hatte den überall gesucht, bis ich jetzt mal auf die Idee gekommen bin das Teil einzeln zu starten. Hat funktioniert. Danke.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

cool


----------

